# Does Anyone Have Experience with Rossignol XV Bindings



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

I just bought a Rossi VX Magtek and am looking at the XV bindings to match to the board. Haven't been able to find any reviews on them. The manufacturer says they are stiff, which is what I am looking for, but I would rather get an opinion from someone who has ridden them. So if anyone has ridden them please let me know if:

1) Stiff?
2) Durable?
3) Fast turn initiation?
4) Boot locks in well (I have Ride Insanos)?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was not aware that Rossi made bindings.

But I see that they do..

I like the idea of that heel hoop design if it is not metal on metal.

1. you can definitely assume they are stiff, most likely stiffest in lineup, guessing compared to Flux SF

2. new product? durability - who knows. At least with bindings the industry standard is that pretty much any part gets replaced free. Everything can break. My bomber shit breaks when I break it.

3. stiff, responsive, yes, see 1

4. I could see how bootfit could be a concern with FLOWS or like Contrabands, or some other weird strap tech. Its a traditional 2 strap, what could go wrong? (sounds like a sarcastic, but isn't) I mean I didn't read "union toe caps" on the spec sheet so.....(sorry had to)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the response, probably going to give these bindings a shot. I was looking at some Ride (Capo) and Union (Factory) bindings and some of the reviews mentioned a "loose feeling" fit which concerned me as they were rated as stiff bindings, that's why I had asked.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

if you were going union i'd aim more for chargers.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

I had the experience bindings, which were likely a precursor to the XV. Decent bindings, but I like my NOW drives way more.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My friend works for rossi. He hates their bindings


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks neach, I was looking at the NOW drives as well but they are much much more expensive than the XV's I found. Any specific strengths or weaknesses with the Rossi bindings?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Thanks neach, I was looking at the NOW drives as well but they are much much more expensive than the XV's I found. Any specific strengths or weaknesses with the Rossi bindings?



Strap durability was a bit weak, nice stiff bindings though. They were a bit small, so if you have big feet (mine are 13), they would be a bit of a chore. The toe strap ended up popping loose a few times because it "barely" attached. 

I would seriously just grab the drives. Well worth the extra $, and warranty support (if you ever need it, which I doubt) is top notch. But I may be a bit jaded as I know the guy who handles it, and he kicks ass


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Neach, I actually do have big feet (size 13 boot as well). But... I already ordered the damn things! Hopefully the newer ones are a little bigger. Did the Experiences have the adjustable heel cup? XV's are supposed to be adjustable from size 9-15.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, heel cup was adjustable, but only to 13+, so maybe they made it bigger


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I tried Rossi Diva bindings last year and had to send back. Was at the upper end of the size chart but supposed to still fit but my boots were too big. Liked heelcup, it was metal into plastic but it only goes out so far. The straps were the biggest issue--had them all the way out on each side of the ladders and still got only one click on toes under force and not able to center the ankle strap due to same issue. Had been excited for them and they looked stiff and durable but there was no way for them to fit.


----------

